# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Christmas Tree

## pug007

Does anyone know where I might find a small Xmas tree say 3 or 4 feet tall?
Artificial would be fine . Maybe the CCPF hardware store?

Thanks a bunch!
Counting the nights until next Weds!

----------


## JEK

> Does anyone know where I might find a small Xmas tree say 3 or 4 feet tall?
> Artificial would be fine . Maybe the CCPF hardware store?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Counting the nights until next Weds!



Super U had some earlier.

----------


## GramChop

Also, try Tom’s Shop in Gustavia.

----------


## davesmom

> Super U had some earlier.



We saw some last week to the right of the Super U entrance in a little corral also.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

A few years ago they had them in Anse des Cayes.  I don't remember exactly where they were, but there was a grocery store type place on the way to Manapany.  My recollection was that it was hard to miss.

----------


## KevinS

That grocery in Anse des Cayes is called Epicerie des Cayes (formerly Bravo Market).   At the bottom of the hill down into Anse des Cayes, turn right towards the Manapany, and it will be on your left.

They are associated with Maison Des Plantes in Lurin, which would be another place to check.

----------


## pug007

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I did hear back from the CCPF Hardware store and the only one they have left is an artificial with lights however it's 7 feet tall and cost about €250 so, too tall and too much. I just wanted like a 4 foot tree. I'll definitely take a look when I arrive next Thursday.

----------


## phil62

As of this morning, Maison de Plant in Lurin had a few smaller trees from 4-6 feet. No idea of the cost.

Phil

----------


## jamiem4

Hi~ I just sent you a note…my posting skills are still in the infancy stage sometimes!!!

----------

